# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  Loved ones and mental illness?

## Fuego853

Does anyone gets frustrated when you know you really love one person, in my case my boyfriend, but I still get really mad at him with no reason? I start overthinking what he did wrong in a relationship. Also, I just want to break up with him. There is no reason, he is really nice guy. Only reason is depression and weird thoughts. How you cope with situation like that when you know you should and want to be better to them, but can't?

----------


## Suzi

What things are you overthinking? 
Have you talked to him about how you are feeling? 
In what way do you want to be better to him?

----------


## Fuego853

Things like, what if he hurts me, what if I hurt him, what if thoughts. Sometimes I think I would feel better alone, but then I remember he is my bestfriend and my soulmate. Also, I cant be the best version of myself because of the pain I feel most of the time. I would be better without jealousy, sadness and all of that depression bringed to me. I talked to him, he understands, but everyone has their point where person can decide, ok, it is enough, I will find other girlfriend, happy and not anxious and girl who will behave as regular girlfriend in mid 20s. I talked about all my thoughts and he said he could not ever leave me. But I dont know why that statement isn’t enough for me

----------


## Suzi

Sometimes you just have to stop yourself when you are thinking these thoughts and you have to just accept what is in front of you. He is with you, he is choosing to be with you therefore you "just" have to go with that... I know it's not easy, I'm surprised my lovely husband has stuck with me throughout the years, but he has because he loves me and I've stuck with him because I love him.... Sometimes love is enough and you just have to have faith...

----------


## Paula

Part of the wedding service in the UK includes the words in sickness and in health. My husband has shown to me over the years what exactly that means - and he has told me over and over, when Ive said the same things as you, that he loves me as I am, in the good and the bad, that my illness does not define me or defines the love he has for me

----------


## Prycejosh1987

> Does anyone gets frustrated when you know you really love one person, in my case my boyfriend, but I still get really mad at him with no reason? I start overthinking what he did wrong in a relationship. Also, I just want to break up with him. There is no reason, he is really nice guy. Only reason is depression and weird thoughts. How you cope with situation like that when you know you should and want to be better to them, but can't?


I think you should think differently because it can ruin something good that you have. Your relationship with your boyfriend. Its not good to lash out at others when your upset about something. Its good to be constructive when angry at a certain person. Your boyfriend can help you and support you in the depression you are facing. Take advantage of the situation and communicate with your boyfriend.

----------

